# My poor brute :(



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

530km on a 2012.. so sad.. 

Before:









Now:










was riding with a buddy and went down a really sketchy hill. didnt plan on going up it.. rode around and found we were stuck in a valley with a beaver dam blocking one side and 2 different trails up a sketchy hill.. gave it a shot and that's what happened.. hope insurance comes through tomorrow......


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

dude that sucks! Sorry to hear about that. Hopefully you can get things resolved soon.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Man that does suck...sorry for your loss...on the bright side...its just parts as long as you are OK.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah im 100% okay. sucks but what can ya do


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

is that a tag on the back rack


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

my license plate?


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Glad your OK hope everything works out


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks guys, its insured so hopefully it comes out good.


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

i agree glad ur ok man. that coulda been bad.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah, the machine can be replaced, you can't. Sorry for the loss and good luck with the insurance. Let us know how everything works out.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow man, but its better to see a picture of a beat up brute than you laying in the hospital. Good luck with everything, and glad your ok


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yikes....glad your ok and hopefully you still have stock tires and rims you can throw on it so you can keep them or sell the backs and i would say the rad relocate but im sure it is trashed


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

dang sorry bout your loss but atleast your ok you can always get another brute and like tonka said take off what you can before insurance gets it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad your ok. How'd you get out?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Ohhh that's nasty. Glad you're okay. 

First the dog thing, now this. I'd stay in bed for the rest if the month if I were you.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

wow man glad your ok and the bike can be replaced. My insurance covered me two years ago I had no problems with them and it was progressive.

Sent from my C771


----------



## 1babrute (Jan 9, 2012)

Glad to see your ok! Man it looks bad. Got any more pics?


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks alot guys im happy it wasn't me. i will be putting the stock rims/tires on it before insurance. everything else but the engine/drivetrain is totaled. we ended up bushwacking towards a farmer's land about 2 km's through bush with his 2012 can am XMR, then found a gate so i could bring my truck/trailer to it. then proceeded with the 3 hour haul of pulling it through the bush. wish we would have done that earlier..


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i do have more pics on my phone i'll upload them soon


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Toys can be replaced, thankful you walked away.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

Big D said:


> Ohhh that's nasty. Glad you're okay.
> 
> First the dog thing, now this. I'd stay in bed for the rest if the month if I were you.


haha, not to mention my cummins needs a new transmission soon! lol.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

about where it rolled. doesn't look bad at all on camera.. this is about 3/4's the way up.. the 'backs dont like hill climbing over rocky hard terrain lol..


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Makes me glad I live with no mountains because that would look like good riding til you flip.....atleast if I flip it will just be on its side lol....


----------



## 1babrute (Jan 9, 2012)

Hate to see that happen to one of the best looking 650s ive seen. But if insurance come through, you can have another one to play around with!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

adam6604 said:


> haha, not to mention my cummins needs a new transmission soon! lol.


 
At least the tranny didn't die while you were towing this home. That would have added insult to injury.


----------



## g00se9983 (Jul 10, 2012)

man sorry for your loss, at least you made it out ok ...


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

1babrute said:


> Hate to see that happen to one of the best looking 650s ive seen. But if insurance come through, you can have another one to play around with!


thanks man, was talking to someone my mom works with, his brother totaled his quad worse then mine and his insurance company just got it rebuilt like new again.. good chance they will just rebuild mine... wouldnt bother me! lol


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

I am in AB too. I they dont want to rebuild it I would probably buy it off you if you could buy it back... That sucks man.. I would be a wreck if it happened to mine


----------



## medic3123 (Mar 12, 2009)

Glad you made it alright. Hopefully your ins will take care of you


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

That sucks! Hope your insurance treats ya fair but still a lot better the brute than you.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

OUCH! Very glad to hear that you are ok. My Grizzly was totaled last year from the wife having a mishap. It wasn't anywhere near as bad as yours. Allstate totaled mine out and I bought it back for $600. 
But make sure that you let them know as soon as you talk to them that you are interested in buying it back for parts. So lets say if they give you 6 grand for it, you should be able to buy it back for 800-900.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

insurance came though big time for me.. they gave me the choice of 9700$ without the bike or 8500$ and i can keep the bike.. made an agreement with my dad he's a 20+ year mechanic and he's gonna try to fix it up for himself to ride in the mud with me.. looks like i might be looking at a Can Am XMR real soon... .


----------

